
Best PC Laptop for Development (July 2016)? - baptou12
Hi, I am looking for a good Laptop to do web development (RoR, NodeJS, Python, Docker). My budget is less than 1000€ (~$1100) to install ubuntu on it any idea ?
======
dmschulman
Lenovo's Thinkpads, especially the T and X series. Look around the web for
Lenovo employee discount program codes to help bring costs down significantly
(sometimes 30% off)

~~~
baptou12
Thanks, I'll have a look.

